
Isolation tips from a nuclear submarine captain - ko3us
https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p08837f6/isolation-tips-from-a-nuclear-submarine-captain
======
caryd
"with 130 people." "isolated." Not really helpful, but I appreciate it,
Captain.

